# UltraFire U-L2 7 x Cree XM-L2 T6 3-Mode 4000lm



## gopherhockey (Jun 3, 2004)

Looks like this might be a new addition on DX?

*UltraFire U-L2 7 x Cree XM-L2 T6 3-Mode 4000lm Cool White Bike Light - Black (4 x 18650) $65.90*

UltraFire U-L2 7 x Cree XM-L2 T6 3-Mode 4000lm Cool White Bike Light - Black (4 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

No medium mode, though this one does that showed up a few days earlier, though not with the XM-L2

SingFire SF-807B 5 x Cree XM-L T6 4000lm 5-Mode White Bicycle Headlamp - Grey (6 x 18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Just make sure to figure in the cost of a new (bigger/better) battery for that 7 led light.
That four cell battery that comes with it isn't going to power those 7 leds very long.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Or get the head alone and find an acceptable battery (26650, 32650, lipo rc)  But it was reviewed somewhere in multi emitter thread started by me I think :thumbsup: Mostly those multiemitters are underdriven (perhaps because of doubtful battery pack), but more leds have better efficiency than just one.



fightnut said:


> Just make sure to figure in the cost of a new (bigger/better) battery for that 7 led light.
> That four cell battery that comes with it isn't going to power those 7 leds very long.


----------

